# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  bán ke vuông góc đúc , chốt

## Tuan Kieu

em có mấy cái ke vuông góc hàng japan hình thức còn mới đẹp gia công mài  sáng bóng , thep đúc , đã phay chuẩn có lỗ để xỏ chốt pin . em bán 500k /cặp . bác nào mua 1 cái em bán 300k/pcs.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
hình em nó thế này :

cái chốt em bán 20k/pcs . có lỗ ren phía đầu để các bác chế theo nhu cầu . bác nào cần bush của chốt thì cho em xin thêm 10k/psc để em tháo cho . :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


liên hệ : 0903 sáu 45096   gap tuấn ạ.
còn nhiều thứ linh tinh em sẽ pót vào đây ạ

----------


## truongkiet

Kích thước thế nào vậy?

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> Kích thước thế nào vậy?


dạ em đã bán xong 2 cặp cho bác Hải ở Huế rồi . Còn 1 cặp cao  75x200 có bác ở tphcm sdt đuôi 08982 đặt gạch chờ chuyển tiền . 
cám ơn mọi người ủng hộ.

----------


## ahdvip

trời đúng cái em đang cần, 2 cái ke vuông vuông kia kích thước bao nhiêu nói cho em tiếc miếng coi.  :Mad:

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> trời đúng cái em đang cần, 2 cái ke vuông vuông kia kích thước bao nhiêu nói cho em tiếc miếng coi.


uhm 4 cái đó mặt bên 100x150 ,mat đáy la 100x100. mà bán rùi.
còn cái ke nhôm đúc nè bac xai dc thì hốt giúp nhé ,có 1 cái duy nhất thui  .giá nhẹ 300k thui :Cool:

----------


## Tuan Kieu

có mấy cái ray con lăn mini  của THK ,em mới tháo ra chưa lau chùi gì cả ,chụp đại pót lên bác nào có nhu cầu hốt giúp em nhá , dài ngắn ,mập ,lùn , có đế hay ko đế em cứ lấy đại 500k/cặp nhé . bác nào nhắn tin đặt gạch ,thì em để lại cho bác ấy ạ.


liên hệ 0903 sáu 45096

----------


## saudau

> có mấy cái ray con lăn mini  của THK ,em mới tháo ra chưa lau chùi gì cả ,chụp đại pót lên bác nào có nhu cầu hốt giúp em nhá , dài ngắn ,mập ,lùn , có đế hay ko đế em cứ lấy đại 500k/cặp nhé . bác nào nhắn tin đặt gạch ,thì em để lại cho bác ấy ạ.
> 
> 
> liên hệ 0903 sáu 45096


Bác cho mình cái thông tin cặp ray hàng dưới cùng ben tay phải nhé. Mình moi vừa nt cho bác xong.

----------

hellboy424

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> Bác cho mình cái thông tin cặp ray hàng dưới cùng ben tay phải nhé. Mình moi vừa nt cho bác xong.


dạ ,nó có mã là THK SHS15 . mình đo thì chiều dài ray là 220mm , bề rộng ray là 15mm .

----------


## Tuan Kieu

có mấy chục cái clamp kẹp của kakuta ,nhật bản  . bán rẻ 100k /pcs .ưu tiên bác nào mua hết em ship một lượt cho nhanh .
 ảnh tham khảo : 


mấy 40 chục cái chốt pin chuẩn , dài khoảng 150mm, phi 16 và phi 12 , có khuyến mãi bush nguyên bản đi kèm theo pin . các bác chỉ cần chế lại đầu pin để chọt theo nhu cầu ( ở đầu có ren trong m8 để bắt pin vào) . bác nào mua nhiều em bán 30k/bộ pin+bush . mua lẻ 50k ạ .
hình minh hoạ nhé : 

liên hệ : 0903 sáu 45096

----------


## saudau

> dạ ,nó có mã là THK SHS15 . mình đo thì chiều dài ray là 220mm , bề rộng ray là 15mm .


OK, minj2 lây xặp đó nhé . T2 chuyển tiền.

----------


## Tuan Kieu

mới gỡ được đống xy lanh khí nè , chưa lau chùi gì cả có sao để vậy. Bác nào có nhu cầu ko ạ . em bán sỉ 200k /pcs nhé 
 Van gạt tay 50k/pcs . 
cám ơn mọi người.

----------


## Tuan Kieu

trời , có mấy cái đế gia công mài chuẩn rùi , đã chào mấy bác cơ khi mà có vẻ ko ai cần thì phải . nản thiệt . Các bác làm máy ko cần bàn chuẩn sao ? có cả vai máy chữ H ,chữ I ,chữ L to nhỏ đủ loại . Giá rẻ té ghế . hihi

----------


## ahdvip

bác này bán chả có cái kích thước, thông tin gì cả, đề nghị cho đầy đủ nha

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> bác này bán chả có cái kích thướng, thông tin gì cả, đề nghị cho đầy đủ nha


sory mọi người , đo thử vài kích thước phần tấm sắt là 700x1500x30 , 600x1500x30,1000x1200x30, 900x1100x30 ,600x1200x30....... Tấm này hàn gắn vào phần chân đế có 4 bánh xe làm bằng thep hình u,i ,c , cao 400 .
cũng chưa tháo ra xong nên cũng lười , sory nha . Bác nào cần kích thước khác cứ báo em kiếm thử xem :Cool:

----------


## Tuan Kieu

có vài bộ bánh xe nansin made in japan . HÀng tháo còn mới 95% . Chưa mòn gai . nhựa urethane chịu dầu mỡ
thông số như hình . bán 1 bộ 4 bánh gồm 2 bánh xoay có khóa và 2 bánh cố định . 1 bộ 800k đi cho nhanh . chỉ có 3 bộ thôi ạ
cám ơn 0903 sáu 45096 găp tuấn

----------


## thehiena2

cHO XIN THÔNG TIN CÁI ĐẾ PHẲNG HÌNH TRÊN , SÁNG SÁNG BÓNG ẤY, ĐANG QUAN TÂM

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> cHO XIN THÔNG TIN CÁI ĐẾ PHẲNG HÌNH TRÊN , SÁNG SÁNG BÓNG ẤY, ĐANG QUAN TÂM


cái đó kích thước mặt bàn là 1000x700x30 . phần đế cao khoảng 150mm nữa ạ. Có nhiều kích thước khác nữa 700x1500x30 , 600x1500x30,1000x1200x30, 900x1100x30 ,600x1200x30....

----------


## Tuan Kieu

bán 2 tấm đế phay phẳng 6 cạnh,đã mạ nikel  kích thước 400x500x30 nặng tầm 20kg  , giá 300k/ tấm .
 
bán bộ ty dẫn hướng dùng làm dẫn hướng máy tiện ,khoan , xy lanh thủy lực . bộ gồm 4 cây ,2 cây có bạc trượt ,2 cay ko có bạc trượt .phi ty là 45 dài khoảng 600 nặng 4kg/cây .giá 1 bộ 4 cây là 500k
bộ ty này gắn vừa vào mặt bích hình trên .
hình ảnh:


liên hệ 0903 sáu 45096 tuấn

----------


## Tuan Kieu

đóng topic này

----------

